# Massey Super 90



## SilveradoATC (May 9, 2011)

Hello All ! 


So my Massey 35 decided to die on me and I don't have the skill to tear apart a tractor engine so I traded it to the farmer down the road. My Massey had a loader on it, but I never used it much so I was ok switching to a tractor without a loader......anyways so far no problems...this Super 90 turns over with 1 crank, it is amazing. no smoke. everything seems to work fine, I even got an extra back tire in the trade and his farm was close enough to drive the tractor to my house.

The fellow owns about 16 tractors and says he is just too old and thus getting rid of them pretty cheaply.

I bought this Super 90 over the smaller massey 135 he had for sale. 

What do you guys think of my new toy ? 

http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll241/AIchemic/Tractor1.jpg

http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll241/AIchemic/Tractor2.jpg


----------

